# Heading to the inauguration



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol!!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Pretty spot on!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

This Friday will be an interesting day throughout the country.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Guess the better get the Harley warmed up !! I got an extra one, any one for to it, lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol hell yeah lets go


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don, Fox news actually intervewed a biker. I think they are Bikers for Trump seriously. Sorry if this falls on deaf ears but I liked it when he said he was there to support the police. But since liberals (Hillary) types dislike bikers as much as they hate Trump, hes is obligated to stop what they may start.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Now that's funny right there!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

There's a protest that's supposed to start across the street from our office today. It's scheduled for 5pm. Early exit from the office today. Beers at 2pm! I don't have the patience to deal with those dudes. I'd be the one in the F150 driving through their street blockades.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Cant beat drive'in a Ford though Tuffdaddy.lol.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

now THAT sounds like a good time!! wouldn't try it in a chevy.


----------



## AveryLogan11 (Jan 13, 2017)

I get tired of everybody pouting about the president when we as a nation voted them in. It happened when Obama was elected and it's happening now too, just wish everyone would get along!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. .


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

This is what happened when the "Coyote" heard about drones being overhead looking.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol. keep them drones coming and trump will have all the bricks he'll need to get that wall built.


----------

